# Vincent Wheels



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Ive seen a few of you guys using them on your customs, but is there anyone who has a complete listing of everything they make? 

They are selling direct on EvilBay, but theyre in groups of 3, and the styles I want never seem to be in the combos I like for AFX/Tyco. And they have 2 styles with photo-etched inserts--BBS wheels and Conreros i think. Beautiful designs, but both have gold centers which I hate. Anyone know if theyre made with something else? aluminum, charcoal, black?

I know MEV has them and a listing, but its a craptastic B&W photo and doesnt really show much in the way of size comparisons. The T-jet stuff is fairly cut and dried as to whats available, but Id be using them on tycos (mostly curvehuggers and HP-7s, but a few 440s) as well as AFX/AW and Tomy. Are all the designs available for tyco/AFX?


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

grungerockjeepe said:


> Ive seen a few of you guys using them on your customs, but is there anyone who has a complete listing of everything they make?
> 
> They are selling direct on EvilBay, but theyre in groups of 3, and the styles I want never seem to be in the combos I like for AFX/Tyco. And they have 2 styles with photo-etched inserts--BBS wheels and Conreros i think. Beautiful designs, but both have gold centers which I hate. Anyone know if theyre made with something else? aluminum, charcoal, black?
> 
> I know MEV has them and a listing, but its a craptastic B&W photo and doesnt really show much in the way of size comparisons. The T-jet stuff is fairly cut and dried as to whats available, but Id be using them on tycos (mostly curvehuggers and HP-7s, but a few 440s) as well as AFX/AW and Tomy. Are all the designs available for tyco/AFX?


I know JV is hip, anyone got a tip?


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

I recently scored a few of the vincent wheel auctions.
The wheels seem to be plastic or vinyl with a very high quality chrome finish to them. They press on square and snug. I will buy more of these as slot dollars allow.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I also bought 2 sets of 3 rims from that ebay seller.. Agreed they install true and tight. The skinny tjet sets don't have much in the traction dept, but they do clear an Aurora 63 vette body with minimal trimming of wheelwells. The wider sets grip decent, but I have noticed the (I know wobble city) RRR wheels do grip better... I can't say much about the bigger AFX/Tomy/Tyco wheel sets as I haven't bought them. The chrome wheels do look decent. The aluminum set are ok-ish. I don't care for the black wheels he has. I also agree that MEV need to do a serious upgrade to his MEV assortment, and how he portrays them... Honestly, I don't think he wants to sell very many of them, and the carpy pictures are to deter too many buyers from trying them.. Just a guess... 

As far as the RRR wheels go... Looks aren't everything as usability is as important.. The 37 ford I got has RRR directional wheels with lowpro tires.. It runs smooth as heck.. Has anyone tried using the lopro tires with the other rims to see if the.. here it is Bill Hall.. yes, the visual still stuck in my head...  "hound dog poopin razorblades" issue dissapates with the smaller tires? Another thing I noticed, be it may a bad thing in the traction dept., if you let the RRR tires get dirty, they smooth out pretty good.. I guess the dirt balances them...:lol:

Sorry if that's all the info I got, and for taking this thread off on a tangent.. We now return to your regularly scheduled Vincent wheel thread...


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

The BBS do indeed have an etched insert. They come in gold and silver. I have purchased both from MEV, and even though his photos are of poor quality, the wheels themselves are beautiful. MEV also sells the tires for the skinnier fronts, but if you wanna use the wide rear rims standard AFX rear tires fit. Hope this helps a little.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Ok, this is good info. At least the BBS rims arent just gold. And also, what axles do they fit? Im guessing if theyre for t-jets they wont easily work on Tyco, even though it says they can work.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

joez870 said:


> I recently scored a few of the vincent wheel auctions.
> The wheels seem to be plastic or vinyl with a very high quality chrome finish to them. They press on square and snug. I will buy more of these as slot dollars allow.


 
Joe,
Have a pic of the installed wheels? Haven't tried Vincents yet. :thumbsup: Dave


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

*Here's some pic's of what I got..*

Sorry they aren't perfect pic's, but it's hard to get the camera to focus with all the shiney chrome..









Alpina in the skinny T Jet size.


















Narrow and wide versions ford.









Narrow steel









Wide version Corvette style.









Wide version halibrand

That's all I have at this time. I do plan on getting more when I can. Call me crazy, but I also plan on getting more RRR wheels too... I can live with the wobble since my driving is low speed anyway... I wasn't thrilled with the look of the halibrand in aluminum/silver and ended up painting the centers to match the vehicle. They look better to me like that, but that's just my personal taste... 

UtherJoe


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

go to www.tjets.com for a listing

however, unlike RRR rims, they don't come with tires.

becareful putting on the BBS rims.... they have a shallow hole and it's easy to run the axel right through the rim. Also, the inserts sometimes pop out when running them. When that happens. I use a pin to drop a tiny bit of superglue on the rim before I put the insert back in.... or should I say... re-insert the insert? 

RRR tires fit the fronts nicely, on the rears I use PVT tires


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Ujoe,

Try a flat black wash for some contrast, then buff off the excess. A little shading goes a long ways to bringing out the subtle details.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Good thinkin' Bill!! I didn't think of that!! With the now orange centers the wheels should really pop!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: I'll give it a shot...

UtherJoe


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

*drybrushing*



Bill Hall said:


> Ujoe,
> 
> Try a flat black wash for some contrast, then buff off the excess. A little shading goes a long ways to bringing out the subtle details.


another technique is called "drybrushing"you start with a base coat of the shade color,then carefully dust the top color across the details with a brush with most of the paint wiped off,hence the term drybrushing.its fast and brings all the details out,but there isn't enough paint on the brush to flow into the details.just don't use your best brushes for this,as it's hard on brushes.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Test-o-rama!*



slotcarman12078 said:


> Good thinkin' Bill!! I didn't think of that!! With the now orange centers the wheels should really pop!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: I'll give it a shot...
> 
> UtherJoe[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I learned my lesson with the model train washes I have on hand... Alcohol based and dries quick. I used them on my pumper truck with no ill effects to the paint, but it ate through the decals faster than I could catch it. I'll just give them a quickie brush and leave it at that. One of these days I need to get cooking on all these projects sitting around collecting dust.. With my hands as jumpy as they are I'm fearful of accidently melting a hole in the body with the soldering iron.. between that and the "dropsies" I'm kinda at a standstill....


----------



## Wildstar (Jan 8, 2008)

videojimmy said:


> RRR tires fit the fronts nicely, on the rears I use PVT tires


(Insert dumb question here): PVT? Where can I find these? I'm in dire need of some tires for my Vincent BBS rears (which are, as somebody mentioned, about 400 times more beautiful than the MEV pics would lead you to believe). I'm finding that most slip-on sillies are too wide. Suggestions?

Also, I'm surprised nobody mentioned this, but Vincent wheels require a 0.063 axle -- even for the front wheels. It's not that big a deal -- just drill your chassis out a bit to accomodate -- but it's enough to turn some people off to them.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Ask and you shall receive!!! Provided I have the link to assist you! http://www.pennvalleyhobbycenter.com/slotcars/supplies/tires/siliconetires.htm As Bill Hall mentioned, they can be timmed, and shaped as desiredwith no ill effects..


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

I've seen mentioned here that RRR wheels are wobbly. Best way to mount wheels true is a wheel press. Now I know RRR's website says not to use a press. Reason being it will mar the detals and features of the wheels.

Here's a trick for you. Use a thin piece of rubber, like bicycle inner tube, cut to fit to the press isn't pressing directly on the wheels. Nor marring and the wheels go on straight and true.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I have noticed on some RRR wheels the tires are thicker in one area as opposed to the rest.. I'm talking from tread to rim dimension, not width. Maybe it's just my imagination but I can swear I've noticed it.. This is why I asked if anyone tried the low profile tires to see if there was a marked improvement in drivability.. The lowpros on the 37 ford I bought were smooth as silk in the track.. I guess I could swap tires from the 37 and try it myself... Duh!! I'm thinkin' finally!! :freak:


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Dranoel Dragon said:


> Here's a trick for you. Use a thin piece of rubber, like bicycle inner tube, cut to fit to the press isn't pressing directly on the wheels. Nor marring and the wheels go on straight and true.


Ahhh - I don't know. Seems easier to just press them on by hand and just gripe about them afterwards. :lol:


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

I've fixed up four cars with Vincent wheels thus far using stock TJet axles. These wheels can be pressed on by hand with little difficulty. The "A" size rears are fairly shallow. I cut a bit from each end of the axle to get the wheels near snug to the chassis. Pictures soon - have camera but can't find camera-to-computer cable. 

So easy a Hutt can do it... :drunk::hat::freak::dude:


----------



## Jimmy49098 (Jan 5, 2006)

What do you guys use for axle spacers where needed on the vincent wheels? All the spacers I have are for .059 axles not .063


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I use an assortment that I got from Neil's wheels


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Wildstar said:


> (Insert dumb question here): PVT? Where can I find these? I'm in dire need of some tires for my Vincent BBS rears (which are, as somebody mentioned, about 400 times more beautiful than the MEV pics would lead you to believe). I'm finding that most slip-on sillies are too wide. Suggestions?
> 
> Also, I'm surprised nobody mentioned this, but Vincent wheels require a 0.063 axle -- even for the front wheels. It's not that big a deal -- just drill your chassis out a bit to accomodate -- but it's enough to turn some people off to them.


I was told by I forget who  that AFX original rears fit the wide Vincent wheels.

OK I just checked..the AFX rear tire is a really nice fit :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

grungerockjeepe said:


> Ok, this is good info. At least the BBS rims arent just gold. And also, what axles do they fit? Im guessing if theyre for t-jets they wont easily work on Tyco, even though it says they can work.


The ones that MEV sells are for tjet (.063) axles. The axles are a little long for the Vincents so I usually take off about 1/16th of an inch on each end of axle. There is a seller on Ebay selling Vincents for other type cars. I know nothing about these wheels as I am almost strictly a tjet user.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Win, that appears to be vincent wheels selling direct, as they are out of Germany. I won a set for tomy/tyco that he had up. A set of Fuchs, silver BBS, and ATS (look like stock Testarrosa wheels). Once I get em in Ill post a few thoughts/gripes/raves.


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

grungerockjeepe said:


> Win, that appears to be vincent wheels selling direct, as they are out of Germany. I won a set for tomy/tyco that he had up. A set of Fuchs, silver BBS, and ATS (look like stock Testarrosa wheels). Once I get em in Ill post a few thoughts/gripes/raves.


COOL!!!! I'd be interested to know how their wheels for the other cars are.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I've used Vincents on just about everything... Tyco, Tomy, Afx, T-jets, even Life like.
There have been a few times where I had to fill the hole with glue, let is sit for a minute, then press it on to the axel, wait another few minutes and then run the motor... the hub self centers from the spinning... but like I said, I've only had to do that a few times. If you look at my customs, most of them have Vincent rims.


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

I have a couple Bauer cars on 440 and turbo chassis that came with Vincents. A lille skinny for my tastes on thos chassis but all in all pretty good.:thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Can't go wrong with the wash. It will give anything depth and detail that really pops. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------

